# Almond pollination pics



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Thanks for posting the pictures. Those open hives look very healthy !


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

I see your feeding. Are the bees bringing in some almond nectar???


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

I dint have time to pull any frames ,just hefted boxes. But assume they are. But I also figure they are using whatever they are getting to raise brood. They seem to get more nectar towards the end of bloom. Saw lots of guys feeding yesterday. Tons of almond pollen coming in. Early swarming may be an issue if the bees aren't shaken right after bloom. Also expect varroa will be an issue because of the mild winter and early brood rearing.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



loggermike said:


> . Also expect varroa will be an issue because of the mild winter and early brood rearing.


Very well said, & nice pics, Mike.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

What are the wooden things on top of some of the hives for?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Mike, if you could get any reports of nectar intake from the area it would be greatly appreciated. Our hives are just a stone throw away from yours.
Our hives all got a second feeder full of 77 when we got done down there, but ........


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Just curious as the what the pay is per hive this year.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Charlie B said:


> Just curious as the what the pay is per hive this year.


Whatever you can get! Everything from 100-200 depending on timing, frame count, and a million other considerations.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Harry,just came in from feeding the 100 or so that got missed last time. But it looked like I could just as well have stayed home.
I wouldn't worry about anything starving at this point.Especially with a week of low 70s.They have really been packing it in.

Though there is a prediction of some more heavy rain starting around next Wednesday.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



HarryVanderpool said:


> second feeder full of 77


77? What's that? Sucrose? HFCS?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

>>What are the wooden things on top of some of the hives for?<<

Feeder crates made from scrap plywood. They aren't finished yet, but had to use them anyway.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



sqkcrk said:


> 77? What's that? Sucrose? HFCS?


Pro sweet 77 from Mann Lake.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Is that a higher concentration syrup?


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Thanks for the update and pics. I sent my hives down there three weeks ago. I'm glad to hear they are putting on some weight.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



loggermike said:


> Harry,just came in from feeding the 100 or so that got missed last time. But it looked like I could just as well have stayed home.
> I wouldn't worry about anything starving at this point.Especially with a week of low 70s.They have really been packing it in.
> 
> Though there is a prediction of some more heavy rain starting around next Wednesday.


Thanks, Mike.
I really appreciate the report.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

WTTW ( word to the wise) 

We are going to start grafting next week. When that happens the clouds have a habit of forming and the rain loves to show up to make a fun time of it all. 

If my prayers are answered regarding spring flower watering in the form of rain all those twenty-5 framers I keep seeing pictures of are going to boil through all that lip smacking (yuk) almond nectar they have won in the past week just like a drunk gambler in Vegas goes through armored car full of free $100 poker chips. 

The bees are as big as the nectar flow has been. Its a wash as far as I am concerned. The big issue is how long the rain will stay if it comes next week and how soon it will be till they can get moved to the next spigot of syrup or nectar.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Couldn't agree more. Thats why I said 'at this point' , and that 'ok' time can be short or long depending on several things. Like, Did they go in light or heavy? Strong or weak? What is the stocking density of hives in the area? Were they fed ,or not?

Also ,combs of brood and pollen (lots of fresh pollen in the hives right now) are heavy, so not all that 'heft' is honey.

All I know about bees is that wrong assumptions can have bad consequences. From Boom to Bust when the almonds no longer are blooming, is the norm.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/akulch/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Father & Sons Apiary said:


> http://s873.photobucket.com/user/akulch/library/?sort=3&page=1


Nice pics but I have one question.....

Could someone explain to me why all the folks with the Russian style lids continually refuse to put their name and phone number on the sides on sides of their boxes as required by law? Is this ignorance or are people trying to hide? If those boxes are in California and they don't have a number on the side and your bees get sprayed you have no recourse. Not one......in fact you could have dead bees and a fine.......... 

I have a field two miles north of me where we have bees in the almonds. Last week a chemical company called to say they were going to spray the alfalfa in the field to the south. The guy next to me didn't get the call as he has nothing posted. We received the call because ours are marked plain and clear.....

*For those who refuse to mark their equipment......... Get with the program........ You will save all of us the hassle for having to deal with receiving calls from those wondering who the heck owns those hives that need to be moved......*


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

I live in Oregon there's no rules like that here but I'm started to brand my boxes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

I've never seen covers like those. What's the idea of the boards on top running as they do?


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

It's a design that I like.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



sqkcrk said:


> I've never seen covers like those. What's the idea of the boards on top running as they do?


We also use bottle feeders so this design goes perfect with this type of feeding 
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/akulch/media/image_zps7214cb42.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

No functional advantage, just something you like? Made up on your own or following someone elses design?

They do look like they do the job quite well for you.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



sqkcrk said:


> No functional advantage, just something you like? Made up on your own or following someone elses design?
> 
> They do look like they do the job quite well for you.


My design and I just like to have a different type of lid then the other guys.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Charlie B said:


> Just curious as the what the pay is per hive this year.


Matters location to I placed 250 in Fresno for $175 6 frame average but then I placed 300 in Chico for 145 but 8 frame average so it matters about the location to


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

My design and I just like to have a different type of lid then the other guys. 

and the reason for that would be?.......................POSSIBLE quick recognition if stolen?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

>POSSIBLE quick recognition if stolen? <
That is always a good idea.Anything to make them stand out.I also like the full name and address stenciled on each box like John Miller and Steve Parks(and others) do.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Father & Sons Apiary said:


> I live in Oregon there's no rules like that here but I'm started to brand my boxes.


Not sure about Oregon...... That's up to them. But if you have some in California you are REQUIRED to have them marked.... Back to my question as to why all the hives with those lids are never marked as per the law??????


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Really nice looking hives, Father & Sons!
We take pride in our equipment as well, and all of our growers have commented on appearance at one time or another.
The old saying, "The bees don't care what the hives look like," may be true.
But from the compliments I have received; the growers obviously do!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Harry, Since the Oregon DOA website link on bee regulations is dead I was not able to find the answer. Are you guys required to mark hives with owner info as in Cali or not?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

No, we are not.
It's stupid not to. But not required here.
We do have State Hive Brand Numbers, and are required to register our hives annually.
That is it for Oregon.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



HarryVanderpool said:


> Really nice looking hives, Father & Sons!
> We take pride in our equipment as well, and all of our growers have commented on appearance at one time or another.
> The old saying, "The bees don't care what the hives look like," may be true.
> But from the compliments I have received; the growers obviously do!



I try to keep my equipment clean and gonna put new repainted stenciled boxes this year and my hive color will be white and the boxes I take off will be repainted stenciled and put back on


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Last time I checked, prior to unloading, the county ag makes sure the boxes are marked or else its a no go. Tehema and Shasta make it clear. Maybe some counties dont enforce it? I guess if your an in stater then ag dont check unless complaints are filed.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



RAK said:


> Last time I checked, prior to unloading, the county ag makes sure the boxes are marked or else its a no go. Tehema and Shasta make it clear. Maybe some counties dont enforce it? I guess if your an in stater then ag dont check unless complaints are
> 
> 
> I
> ...


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Smart idea. Jumping on board with properly marking your hives will potentially save your bacon and reduce the hassles for PCA's or other people looking for the answers as to who owns "those bees."


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



RAK said:


> Last time I checked, prior to unloading, the county ag makes sure the boxes are marked or else its a no go. Tehema and Shasta make it clear. Maybe some counties dont enforce it? I guess if your an in stater then ag dont check unless complaints are filed.


Tehama Co. requires a sign at each apiary site with name and contact info.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

>Tehama Co. requires a sign at each apiary site with name and contact info. <

Same in Shasta county. Super cheap signs.com is a good place to get corregated plastic signs printed up.
http://www.supercheapsigns.com/

Who makes a good stencil?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



loggermike said:


> >Tehama Co. requires a sign at each apiary site with name and contact info. <
> 
> Same in Shasta county. Super cheap signs.com is a good place to get corregated plastic signs printed up.
> http://www.supercheapsigns.com/
> ...


One option: http://www.stencilease.com/configure.asp


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Honey-4-All said:


> Smart idea. Jumping on board with properly marking your hives will potentially save your bacon and reduce the hassles for PCA's or other people looking for the answers as to who owns "those bees."


Ok thank you for letting me know


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Ishi said:


> Tehama Co. requires a sign at each apiary site with name and contact info.





loggermike said:


> >Tehama Co. requires a sign at each apiary site with name and contact info. <
> 
> Same in Shasta county. Super cheap signs.com is a good place to get corregated plastic signs printed up.
> http://www.supercheapsigns.com/
> ...


I winter in Tehema and Shasta.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Buy a plastic semi-transparent file folder
Print a page with your name in big font -- a stencil style typescript makes it easy, but any font with slight adjustment for the O and e's works.
Put page in file folder
Use an e-xacto knife to cut out stencil from file folder
Mount plastic in cardboard or woodframe to help with overspray and stickyness

Paint your hives with a spraycan, sponge or a garden sprayer.

A rag to periodically wipe down the backside of the stencil keeps the bleed and seepage to a minimum.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Honey-4-all, We all have pet leaves, It sounds like this is one of yours. People not stenciling there boxes. I see a lot of none stenciled boxes, even from big commercial beekeepers living in the state. What's up with that? Photo-bucket and youtube don't lie. 

My older boxes aren't stenciled but from now on most will be. I plan to get a Ca id number and start branding with that number to. Just in case there stolen. In Oregon we don't usually run into that problem, California's another case. My older boxes were dipped in paraffin and stenciling won't work. Branding will but all will take time.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Ishi said:


> Tehama Co. requires a sign at each apiary site with name and contact info.


That is a state law. 

*FOOD AND AGRICULTURAL CODE *
*SECTION 29040-29056 

*29046. (a) No person shall maintain an apiary on premises other
than that of his or her residence unless the apiary is identified as
follows:
(1) By a sign that is prominently displayed on the entrance side
of the apiary or stenciled on the hive, that states in dark letters
not less than one inch in height on a background of contrasting
color, the name of the owner or person responsible for the apiary,
his or her address and telephone number, or if he or she has no
telephone, a statement to that effect.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Beebze......... Not sure I'd call it a pet pv... Its more out of necessity. I am not a pro gvt regulation guy at all... Not even close. 

If you move bees into or maintain any in California you are required to have your name on EVERY YARD. Not every box.... Thanks Frank... 

Like I mentioned in my previous posts its a mutually beneficial to do so. If it slipped your mind to register a location for "spray" purposes the applicators will often contact you. If you don't and you get sprayed you my friend are legally sitting and reigning on the high kings seat of the kingdom of the SOL..... 

Secondly there are many cases of squatting and placement on the wrong spot. If the bees are properly marked you will get a courtesy call. If not they might get sprayed or "removed" and your recourse is limited to the staring at the spot where your bees once flew. 

As per the excuse that you can't mark your boxes for "paraffin reason" all I have to say I have heard a lot of lousy excuses but this one tops them all. There is a way to mark them. You might not want to take the time, effort and funds to do so but it is possible. 

Once you get burned you will wish you had....


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

I stand corrected, Yes there is a way to mark boxes that are Paraffined. I don't want to take the time to do this. Thanks for the info on California's laws and regulations. This is nice to know. It just sounded like we would have to mark every box. Yards would be a lot easier.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

What do you do if you decide to sell any equipment?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Bill of Sale. Buyer needs to have one specifying the brands. The reality is many outfits will have quite an assortment of brands by buying out other beekeepers over the years. The brands have to be left on unaltered.The bill of sale is your only protection.

As for spray damages, none is recoverable if the yard is not registered with the County Ag dept, and identified with the aforementioned sign or stencil. Stenciling each hive isn't required, but is a darn good idea.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

JW Thanks for the stenciling tip. I've made some crude ones in the past, but that looks like it will work better.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

There are places that will laser cut stencils out of plexiglass reasonably priced. .


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



odfrank said:


> There are places that will laser cut stencils out of plexiglass reasonably priced. .


Or in my case you have the local machine shop laser out a nice thick aluminum on that hangs over 5 suppers at a shot . Tough, easier to clean up, will last for a long while as long as the forklift stays away. It only gets used a few days a year but works pretty sweet. 

As per price ... Bring a big check. They are not cheap. Considering that since time savings, ease of use, and longevity are in order I am happy with what we have.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Almond polination pics*



Honey-4-All said:


> Or in my case you have the local machine shop laser out a nice thick aluminum on that hangs over 5 suppers at a shot . Tough, easier to clean up, will last for a long while as long as the forklift stays away. It only gets used a few days a year but works pretty sweet.
> 
> As per price ... Bring a big check. They are not cheap. Considering that since time savings, ease of use, and longevity are in order I am happy with what we have.


Nice idea. I had mine made locally it is clear plastic ($40)and washes when I soak it in Gas for a few days. I also use spray on stain not paint so it works really well. paint at lowes is 99 cents a can so you can do that easily enough. 

I do like the laser cut metal idea though.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Almond polination pics*

Quality is better than cheap in the long run. But sometimes cheap will get you by till the cash flow improves(if you dont mind a bit of frustration).

Eastside: You need to clear some space in your PM box!


----------

